
Windows 95 Defrag Simulator (makes noise) - maxpert
http://hultbergs.org/defrag/
======
mdip
Am I the only one that found it peaceful to watch a drive being defragged?

I used to start a job and just ... watch it ... pretty funny to think about
now with everything I own either being SSD based or doing defrags on a
schedule off-hours, but there was something hypnotic and meditative about
watching the filesystem chaos start to organize.

